# sundance 630l repair



## wee-z (Aug 3, 2008)

We have just had the floor of our Sundance 630l repaired under warranty. 
I would like to say that I am delighted with the service I received from Swift. 
This was put forward through as a normal enquiry through Knowepark Caravans 
in Livingston. I did not have to go through MHF to get this kind of service. 
it came with the van. Well done Swift. 
The service department at Knowepark went out of their way to make sure things went smoothly (Thanks Dave) Thoroughly recommend them as a dealer,we have dealt with them for about 30 years ! 
Carol at Swift kept me informed at all times as to what was happening and pickup and return to Knowepark went without a hitch.Dates given were met 
The floor has been fixed with extended warranty on floor repairs. 
The skirting has been replaced and resealed very tidily, no grungy sealer showing round the skirts,The steps are now firm again. 
I am very satisfied with the Sundance and would recommend it to anyone 
requiring a 6 berth /6 safety belted seats motorhome. 
Thanks again to all involved 

weez


----------

